# [H]-Blackrock | Try Hard Wipe Hard - die etwas andere Gilde SUCHT



## TryHardWipeHard (14. Oktober 2019)

Hallo liebe WoW-Gemeinde,

 

die PVE-orientierte Hordengilde „Try Hard Wipe Hard“  ist auf der Suche nach dem passenden Nachwuchs (_*KEIN BACKUP!*_).

 

Wir sind keine Progress- oder Semi-Progress-Gilde im klassischen Sinne oder eine von der Stange, sondern ein etwas anderer Haufen.

Bei uns kann ein Bossfight auch das eine oder andere Mal ein paar Minuten länger dauern, weil einer z. B. kurz vor dem Pull einen ziemlich guten Spruch (Trash-Talk) auf Lager hatte und dieser natürlich erst mal seine Wirkung verlieren muss :-).

Oder bei dem einen oder anderen das Kind schreit, dann wird gewartet, so es sich für eine familiäre Gilde gehört.

 

Ebenso muss jedes neue Mitglied kein erfahrener Progressraider sein sondern darf auch ein kompletter Game- oder Raid-Neuling sein. _*Schließlich wächst jeder einzelne mit seinen Aufgaben und seiner Erfahrung*_.

 

 

 

*Hier einige kurze Daten über uns:*

 


Gründung = 19.05.2019
Facebook = https://www.facebook.com/tryhardwipehard/
Twitter = https://twitter.com/tryhardwipehard
 

 

 

*Erfolge:*

 


Uldir (NORMAL) | (0/9) ----> noch nicht getryet
Uldir (HEROISCH) | (0/9) ----> noch nicht getryet
 


Schlacht von Dazar'alor (NORMAL) | (0/9) ----> noch nicht getryet
Schlacht von Dazar'alor (HEROISCH) | (0/9) -----> noch nicht getryet
 


Der Ewige Palast (NORMAL) | (7/8) Abyssalkommandantin Sivara, Schwarzwasserungetüm, Azsharas Glanz, Lady Aschenwind, Orgozoa, Der Hofstaat der Königin, Za’qul
Der Ewige Palast (HEROISCH) | (7/8) Abyssalkommandantin Sivara, Schwarzwasserungetüm, Azsharas Glanz, Lady Aschenwind, Orgozoa, Der Hofstaat der Königin, Za’qul
 

 

 

*Wir bieten:*

 


Discord sowie die dazugehörenden aktiven Leute
eine erfahre Gildenleitung
tägliche interne Myth+ Runs
feste Raidtage = Donnerstag + Sonntag (20:00 – 22:00 Uhr)
jederzeit ein freundlicher und sachliger Umgang
Bufffood, Flasks, Pots etc. für die Raids, wird von der Gildenbank gestellt
 

 

 

*Unsere Erwartungen an euch: *

 


Regelmäßige Onlinezeiten
funktionierendes Headset
keine ständigen DC’s
nicht ständiges AfK gehen im Raid
Mindestalter 18 Jahre (ab und an kommt auch mal ein nicht Jugendfreier Witz im Discord)
 

 

 

*Wir suchen:*

 


1-2 Priester | Heilig, Disziplin
1-2 Paladine | Heilig, Vergeltung
1-2 Magier
1 Krieger | Tank + 2nd Specc
1 Todesritter | Tank + 2nd Specc
 

 

 

*Kurz über uns:*

 

Ursprünglich war diese Gilde ansässig auf dem Server Echsenkessel aber auf Grund der geringen Spieleranzahl hat sich unser Gildenmeister „Lasondo“ und zwei andere Mitglieder entschlossen, auf Blackrock eine neue Gilde zu gründen allerdings wurde unser Gildenmeister direkt nachdem Trans alleine gelassen.

 

Nichts destotrotz hat sich unser Gildenmeister nicht unterkriegen lassen und hat im Alleingang die Gilde von „0“ aufgebaut.

 

Heute können wir sagen, dass wir eine funktionierende und familiäre Gilde sind, in der jeder seinen Platz findet.

Sei es Myth+, Raiden oder aber auch PVP.

 

 

 

Falls wir euer Interesse wecken konnten, stehen euch in Game

 


Lasondo | Gildenmeister
Jhazuu | Offizier
Emlich | Offizier
Chapaloria | Raidleiter
 

zur Verfügung.

 

Bis dahin viel Spaß und wir sehen uns.

 

Liebe Grüße

 

 

 

Die Gildenleitung


----------

